# Need Help; Calibrating M-Audio Fast Track Pro Sound Card



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi!!!!!!


I am having a problem calibrating my M-Audio Fast Track Pro Soundcard!


:hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit:



My operating system is Mac OS X Ver. 10.6.8 (waiting for Lion to stabilize:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes.


On my _M audio Fast Track Pro_ interface I got the loop connected from out 2 to input 2 (there is 2 outputs and 2 inputs on the Fast Track Pro). 

_When I start the sweep level I get a reading on the out but nothing shows up on the right or the left input bars on REW._


I have the output device selected to "Default Device" since I can not select Fast Track Pro.

On the input device I can select the fast track pro. The sample rate is selected to 44.1 k.


I have gone to applications - utilities - audio midi setup and selected the M-Audio Fast Track pro as the default clock source on the input and the output _but i can't access these parameters within the software to regulate the levels_.

There is a reading on the sound card that clips (a green and red indicator light on the soundcard) when I turn the sound cards input knob which should indicate that the sound card is receiving the signal. 

When I proceed to calibrate the sound card there is a sweep that lasts a second, a reading stating Head room at 90 DB but the progress bar is stuck at "Ready To Measure" 0% progress.

I have also properly selected the Fast Track Pro on "preferences".



_Any guidance resulting in me resolving these issues will be highly appreciated _


:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


Sincerely,

*Useg Diaz-Granados*


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

*I think I solved it buy quitting REW and restarting it.*


:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::R



Sincerely,

*Useg Diaz-Granados*


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> If you did get your FastTrack Pro to work properly with the MAC OS, how about posting a snap-shot ( screen-capture ) of the trace showing your initial soundcard calibration ( as well as the setting you used in REWs preferences window ) .

Thanks ! <>


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

I (think) I got it to work with 48hz; even though the program is buggy on the mac.

You fool the program by setting it up to 44.1 on preferences and then switching to 48hz.

It gave me wrong reading on 44.1hz. I don't know why. And it did not late me take snapshots inside of REW(saved through mac snapshots)
......


The black dotted line is the calibration file


:R:R:R:R:R:R



Sincerely,

*Useg Diaz-Granados*


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are the pref settings.


:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


Sincerely,

*Useg Diaz-Granados*


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks !

> I'm not convinced though . 
> I don't think everything is working as it should . :rolleyesno:











> It seems the number of phase rotations are way out of whack ( unless you actually measured from a far away distance ).

> JohnM would need to add his voice to this topic .

> How about reposting this pic with some smoothing applied ( such as 1/12 octave ) ?

<> :sn:


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

Wierd; My first name was highlighted in red; something I did not do (must be the REW troll(s) at work). 


:huh::huh::huh::huh::huh::huh:


Good to get some help so I can get the readings correct.

Being new to the software I think closer attention could be placed both in terms of
making *REW* less buggy and easier to work with on the mac platform.

I would love to giva a donation; but it would be good if the software functions properly
_before I do so._

I been contemplating using one of the mac native alternatives that are out there. *Some of us are not that patient when it comes to system failures *
(I know that's why I left the United States for Sweden;I am a believer in it is NOT what I can do for the Country ((or Company)) I happen to inhabit; it is what the Country ((or Company)) I inhabit can do for me).

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


That being said the phase was wrapped, don't know if that would make a difference with regards to your observation.

I am MORE THEN HAPPY (lol) to get assistance that would lead me to the proper use of this particular softwares functions.


:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:



Sincerely,

*Useg Diaz-Granados*


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

Tried to upload a pic; think the size was to big so I will try again.

:foottap::foottap::foottap::foottap::foottap::foottap:


Anoying; my first name was highlighted in red WITHOUT (lol) me doing it (even though my political convictions
are more red then the reds in that J Edgar movie that accordingly to the United States box office figures seems to be "commercially vibrant").

:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:



Sincerely,

*Useg Diaz-Granados*


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

I read the forums rules and need some clarification(s); as I stated in my first post; what is deemed to be ruled out to be polite by one individual; state; organization etc. might be rude to another individual; state; organization etc.

I am very (*HONESTLY*) interested in the norms that are _one of the moral peelers of this particular forum_.

ESPECIALLY since I (*seriously*) am considering spending the hard earned money of the Swedish taxpayers in order to support the people who made REW
(and who might not be "mac natives" *by nature* if you know what I mean??????)


:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:



Sincerely;

*Useg Diaz Granados*


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is the same pic with the 1/12 smoothing.

The reading is for my mix down room with no sound treatment applied to it (yet).
It is coming out of one of my M-Audio DSM 2 Studiophile monitors hooked up to my interface through
SPDIF digitally (I am never going back to "analog" monitoring after this experience).



Sincerely,

Useg Diaz-Granados


----------



## Northernwind (Oct 29, 2010)

Useg Diaz-Granado said:


> Hi!!!!!!
> On my _M audio Fast Track Pro_ interface I got the loop connected from out 2 to input 2 (there is 2 outputs and 2 inputs on the Fast Track Pro).


Please can anyone explain. If I understand correctly out 2 is RCA out on the fast track pro behind and input 2 is XLR input on front? RCA to XLR cable needed?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Useg Diaz-Granado said:


> Being new to the software I think closer attention could be placed both in terms of making *REW* less buggy and easier to work with on the mac platform.


Hello Useg,

I chose Java to write REW because of its cross-platform support, hoping I could produce a tool that would be useful to as many people as possible. I even spent some of my own hard-earned money on a Mac Mini so that I could test the software. Unfortunately, Apple's engineers had more time to spend putting bugs into the audio support on their Java runtime environment than I had time to spend trying to find workarounds. I spent even more money on an Apple developer subscription so that I could report the bugs and get them fixed. It doesn't work like that with Apple. Your bug reports go into a black hole without even a reply, far less a fix. Eventually Apple dropped support for Java altogether, which on balance is probably a good thing. When Oracle release a Java runtime for OS X the bugs may get fixed and REW can again make progress on the platform, but in the meantime I have no way to undo the mess the Apple engineers made of the platform's Java audio support.


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi John:

The software functions that are a part of the REW platform are incredible; and it is not your fault that the mac people are so keen in maximizing their bottom line.

I am certain that there are plenty of things that the Executives at apple could do in order to make their product line more inclusive and their business practices more transparent.

I am also aware that there are lot of Chinese workers at the apple plants working under dreadful conditions in order to facilitate the consumption tastes of the relatively rich consumers who can purchase their Ios toys.

Even though I might have been fanatic about the mac platform in the late 80's and early 90's and even seen my hard core IBM (I call the regular pc's IBM clones) defender and mentor switch to mac (he is even friends with Wozniac one of the founders which I find funny after all of the late night disputes we had about the different platforms).

If you are a creative professional there is a high probability that you are using a mac; that been said I hope they don't abandon the professional (and other) creatives who have been loyal to the mac platform when it was not the "cool thing" to have. It is taking Apple a long time to release a new Mac pro; the computer many creative professionals rely on in order to deliver their work.

I understand; and respect your perspective. _It is a shame if you are not given the tools you need to deliver this great piece of software on the mac platform because of some political bull (excuse the french)._


Sincerely,

Useg Diaz-Granados


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

Norhternwind:

Seems to be a *loopback problem* _due to the lack of a mute function_ on the fast track pro.

I have gone in the AUDIO/MIDI Setup on the mac _in order to access the mute function _with negative results.

When I select the AUDIO WINDOW it states that the M-Audio Fast Track Pro is the clock source but I can not mute because the mute function is "grey'ed out" without being accessible for muting purposes.

In the system preferences the Fast Track Pro has no mute functionality neither. 

A question to anyone in this forum.

Q)

Should I use the distorted calibration file anyway; or is this approach counter productive??????


Sincerely,

Useg Diaz-Granados


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

To anyone who might know:

I assume that I solved the loopback problem.

_Here is the new calibration file with 1/12 smoothing._

:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


Sincerely,

Useg Diaz-Granados


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That is not a valid soundcard measurement. It should be flat, not rising, and should not need any smoothing. That measurement _might _be the result of having the loopback on one channel (e.g. the left) but telling REW to listen to the other channel. 

As the M-Audio unit has 4 inputs it is problematic under OS X, on the Audio Midi setup you need to make sure the format in the Audio input section is set to 2-ch, like this screenshot:


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello,
I have a Fast Track card (not the pro), but it's only receiving the mic sound, it's not generating the sound.
To generate the signal, I use a spdif output directly to my HC preamp.

Do I need to make the loopback calibration ?
And if so, how can I do it ? :dontknow:

Thanks !


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Kazuya said:


> Hello,
> I have a Fast Track card (not the pro), but it's only receiving the mic sound, it's not generating the sound.
> To generate the signal, I use a spdif output directly to my HC preamp.
> 
> ...


Yes, you should make a correction file ( calibration file ) for the Mic-PreAmp ( of any M-Audio sound-card, IMO ) .

Here's the reason why ( see red trace in the pic below ) ;










Notice how much low-end is rolled-off by the Mic Pre-amp .

Simply make a ( temporary ) loopback connection of output to pre-amp ( XLR ) input ( & run the soundcard calibration routine ) . 

You may need to buy a cable for this special loopback ( turn off the "Phantom Power" before making this connection ) .


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

If I understand, your graph says that the measure without calibration surestimates a lot (3dB at 27Hz) low frequencies ?

I have to do : Pre-amp HC output Cinch > adaptator Cinch/XLR > Fast track mic-input ?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> ,,,,,,I have to do : Pre-amp HC output Cinch > adaptator Cinch/XLR > Fast track mic-input ?


> Yes, ( if your particular FastTrack has an RCA/Cinch output ) .


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

Why "output" on the Fast Track ? :dontknow:

For pre-amp HC I have this one : http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/HomeCinema/AmpliAV/HK_2005.html

I have a pre-out Cinch to rely the Left channel to an external amplifier, should I use it to output the sound directly to the Fast Track XLR mic-input ?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Kazuya said:


> Why "output" on the Fast Track ? :dontknow:
> 
> For pre-amp HC I have this one : http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/HomeCinema/AmpliAV/HK_2005.html
> 
> I have a pre-out Cinch to rely the Left channel to an external amplifier, should I use it to output the sound directly to the Fast Track XLR mic-input ?


> ???? , Huh !

> I think there's a comprehension issue at play here .

> One "calibrates" the sound-card to remove its response irregularities . This is part of the regular REW setup routine .

> That ( soundcard "calibration" ) is made by ( temporarily ) connecting the sound-cards output to its' input ( and then running the calibration routine found within REW's preferences window ) . 

> Once accomplished, the cable is removed and the user reverts to using whatever signal outputs are most applicable for his testing purposes ( SPDIF , in your case ) .


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh ok, I was thinking the loopback have to be done with the output used for the sound measurement !
Thanks, I will buy the adaptator.


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,
I did what you said and it work properly. :T
Here's my Fast Track mic response :










Quite perfect isn't it ?
Whereas, I was wondering... why I can't get a "no smoothing" curve ?
Even if I select No smoothing in the options, I still get a 1/48 smothing :










Why ? :dontknow:
What do you think about the curve response of my system in listening point ? :scratch:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Kazuya said:


> Whereas, I was wondering... why I can't get a "no smoothing" curve ?
> Even if I select No smoothing in the options, I still get a 1/48 smoothing


There is an option in the Analysis preferences called "Allow 96 PPO log spacing". If this option is selected REW will convert measurements to log spaced dat at 96 points per octave, which produces smaller measurement files. To do that the data must first be smoothed the 1/48 octave. If you want to see completely unsmoothed data, uncheck the "Allow 96 PPO Log Spacing" box, new measurements will then retain linear frequency spacing. For existing measurements open the IR Windows dialog and click "Apply Windows" after unticking the Analysis preferences box.


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok, it works ! Thanks.
The curve response is now pretty freaky ! :doh:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> What do you think about the curve response of my system in listening point ?


> The displayed response is really quite good ( I prefer a bit of a "ski-jump" slope such as what you have going on ) .

> The huge notch at 35hz ( & 72hz ) is undoubtedly caused by room mode interactions . 
> You might want to start a new thread ( over at this sites  *Acoustics Forum*  ) for suggestions as to how to somewhat mitigate those cancellations .


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes I will ! :wave:

Edit : done : http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...my-room-hi-fi-hc-diy-speakers.html#post519507

The peak at 28Hz is the first axial mode of my room, but don't really know what is the notch at 35/40Hz... because my room is in L, which is more complicated... :scratch:


----------



## Useg Diaz-Granado (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the assistance! 

I apologize for the late response, been occupied with my studio construction and should have checked in more often.

I will recalibrate the soundcard and take proper measurements if I calibrate the Fast Track pro correctly, following the guidelines you all have provided.

Have a great day!


:R:R:R:R:R:R


Sincerely,

Useg Diaz-Granados


----------

